# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Mexican Red Knee Tarantula sexing.

## Jack

Can anyone sex my T? I think female but not sure. It's only 1 year old so still a sling but a big one for its age.

----------


## Monza geckos

i thought you just had to check those small front legs for claws if its a new world species

----------


## Monza geckos

i thought that you just had to check the front legs for claws and if it has them it's a male with new world species

----------


## MatthewM1

I'm pretty sure that's only on mature males. Not sure if to many people over here will be able to help, maybe mentat?  

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hypnotic

Yes, checking for hooks on the front legs is only for adult males, the tarantula appears to be female, but I'd love a second opinion since I don't have a ton of experience sexing so far.

----------


## Glenn

Hypnotic is right, that is definitely a female.
As always, try to confirm with the next molt.

----------


## Jack

It's kinda sad but I have kept every moult since I get her, lol. Also Ben that only works with mature males like some other people mentioned.

----------


## Jack

I thought it was female to so hopefully we are correct. I named it Rosie the day I got it in hope it was female.

----------


## Glenn

You should be able to check Rosie's last molt for spermathecae. At that size, it will be readily visible.

----------


## Jack

Do you know any good links on how to do it properly?

----------


## Glenn

> Do you know any good links on how to do it properly?


I can tell you.
You can soak it up in soapy water, then very carefully unfold the abdomen part and have a look on the inner surface of the abdomen to find a flap in between the first set of book lungs. This way is fastest, but the molt will probably be ruined, and I have a feeling you'll want to preserve the molt for display afterward. If that's the case, then soak up some paper towel with hot soapy water (not so wet that its dripping, but wet enough that it will drip if you squeeze it), and place it in an airtight container like a delicup or plastic Tupperware with the molt on top. Wait a few hours, overnight, or until the molt is nice and soft again, and very carefully open up the abdomen and look for spermathecae. When you are done, pose the molt back to how you want it, and let it air dry.

----------


## Hypnotic

> Do you know any good links on how to do it properly?


Sex determination. | Theraphosids of the World. Kepping and breeding in captivity

----------


## Jack

> I can tell you.
> You can soak it up in soapy water, then very carefully unfold the abdomen part and have a look on the inner surface of the abdomen to find a flap in between the first set of book lungs. This way is fastest, but the molt will probably be ruined, and I have a feeling you'll want to preserve the molt for display afterward. If that's the case, then soak up some paper towel with hot soapy water (not so wet that its dripping, but wet enough that it will drip if you squeeze it), and place it in an airtight container like a delicup or plastic Tupperware with the molt on top. Wait a few hours, overnight, or until the molt is nice and soft again, and very carefully open up the abdomen and look for spermathecae. When you are done, pose the molt back to how you want it, and let it air dry.


I think I'll just leave it as I want to keep all her sheds the way she left them. Thanks anyway though.

----------


## Jack

She's about to shed again because the bald spot on her abdomen has gone black. Can't wait to see how big she will be this time. Do you guys use heat mats on your Ts? I just heat the air temp in her terrarium and was wondering what the pros and cons of using heat mats compared with air temp is(if any).

----------

